# Breitshmid Lucerne 18K Gold Ladies Pocket Watch



## Jimmythegent93 (Sep 17, 2013)

Two questions is a Brietshmid by the same company as E. gubelin and also was wondering how much it might be worth? :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmythegent93 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------

